# cat carpet



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

heres a little thing i made to keep from getting cat slime on my boat carpet, since my buddy and i like to catch cats at st marys, i got a 2X2 piece of carpet for the front and back, got a noodle for a swillin pool, cut a slot down one side, then wrapped it around the edge of the carpet. just short of them flippin up high, you can lay you cat on this disposable or washable carpet piece. and keep the good carpet clean:B


----------

